# Can we stop talking about ''recessed maxillas''



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL






Every chad you see has a ''recessed'' normal maxilla, everyone who gets told by girls they have a good side profile has a ''recessed'' maxilla. 

It's not even remotely important to achieving a good side profile, look at any celebrity.

And then look at me a KHHCV at 17

If someone tells you you have a recessed maxilla it's not an insult. It's like them telling you you have a sideways toenail. Nobody cares

*Before the category police come to whine about this being posted in looksmaxxing for the people who want to looksmax PLEASE DO NOT HAVE ANY SURGERY INVOLVING MAXILLA. Unnecessary waste of money*


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Feb 16, 2021)

a recessed maxilla is bad because is usally comes with
1 weak chin
2 no cheekbones
3 narrow face
4 terrible fwhr/midface
5 scalera show


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Feb 16, 2021)

but good thread op


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 16, 2021)

you literally have a nigger tier maxilla with slight prognathism


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


u kinda have a recessed maxilla too jfl ur top lip seems to be a bit behind ur bottom lip


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 16, 2021)

prognathism doesnt equal forward growth


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> a recessed maxilla is bad because is usally comes with
> 1 weak chin
> 2 no cheekbones
> 3 narrow face
> ...


1 no
2 not necessarily
3 narrow face isnt bad
4 low fwhr isnt bad
5 no
But recessed maxilla tend to make the person look imbred and stupid because the face seems sunken in which sucks


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> a recessed maxilla is bad because is usally comes with
> 1 weak chin
> 2 no cheekbones
> 3 narrow face
> ...


I disagree because the more your maxilla projects the more you need your lower third to come with too

Say if i had a less protruding maxilla my side would be better because my lower third would be more projected 

Look at Logan Paul




Greek god side profile yet recessed flat maxilla maxilla


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> KHHCV


What does the C stand for?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> prognathism doesnt equal forward growth


aka you're saying i'm jutting rofl bro

can't change your maxilla with jutting retard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> What does the C stand for?


Conversationless


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I disagree because the more your maxilla projects the more you need your lower third to come with too
> 
> Say if i had a less protruding maxilla my side would be better because my lower third would be more projected
> 
> ...


logan paul is subhuman


----------



## spark (Feb 16, 2021)

This is a forward maxilla





u tryina say that is what you already have?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> u kinda have a recessed maxilla too jfl ur top lip seems to be a bit behind ur bottom lip







retarded ass post, i'm banishing you back to square one of PSL knowledge



https://www.youtube.com/user/FaceandLMS



i just cannot believe you typed this in and thought you were right


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

spark said:


> This is a forward maxilla
> View attachment 991270
> 
> 
> u tryina say that is what you already have?


Looks bad and uncanny, recessed lower third wtf is this shit?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

No cheekbones is a sad thing, makes forward growth useless


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 16, 2021)

Take a pic in Frankfurt plane and see how "good" ur maxilla is


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 16, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> prognathism doesnt equal forward growth


That’s not prognathism


----------



## spark (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Looks bad and uncanny, recessed lower third wtf is this shit?


keep crying for this gigachad


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 991271
> 
> retarded ass post, i'm banishing you back to square one of PSL knowledge
> 
> ...


a lot of this has to do with angle tho
turn your head further away from the camera and this triangle will be much steeper


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Take a pic in Frankfurt plane and see how "good" ur maxilla is


Terrible and recessed bro i'm crying


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> No cheekbones is a sad thing, makes forward growth useless



Forward growth + bad cheekbones > flat face + good cheekbones


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> a lot of this has to do with angle tho
> turn your head further away from the camera and this triangle will be much steeper


frankfurt plane, can't cope your way out of this one


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I disagree because the more your maxilla projects the more you need your lower third to come with too
> 
> Say if i had a less protruding maxilla my side would be better because my lower third would be more projected
> 
> ...


hes not that good looking and not even better looking than u. He does brutally mog u tho due to NT style height and body


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Terrible and recessed bro i'm crying
> View attachment 991283



That's a forward-grown maxilla my guy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> That's a forward-grown maxilla my guy


Exactly

@austrianvirgin told me to take a frankfurt plane pic because he thought i would suddenly have a recessed maxilla in it and that i was just frauding LOL


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> frankfurt plane, can't cope your way out of this one
> View attachment 991284


ur maxilla is nothing special. Especially ur upper maxilla, its quite recessed (negative orbital vector too)
your lower maxilla protrudes, and thats called prognathism. niggers have that


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 16, 2021)

No we can't
we must talk all the time about recessed maxillas


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> hes not that good looking and not even better looking than u. He does brutally mog u tho due to NT style height and body


Hugo boss tier style indeed


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> ur maxilla is nothing special. Especially ur upper maxilla, its quite recessed (negative orbital vector too)
> your lower maxilla protrudes, and thats called prognathism. niggers have that
> View attachment 991287



How does he have a negative orbital vector?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imagine being literal skeleton tier 14 BMI and still not having any facial definition.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

But generally guys with good maxilla have wide zygo and angular zygos like this guy as example 


spark said:


> keep crying for this gigachad
> View attachment 991274
> View attachment 991275
> View attachment 991276
> View attachment 991277


And the zygos being the widest part of the face is a good indicator


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hugo boss tier style indeed
> View attachment 991290


taller chin than you, but u can have a tall chin with a good maxilla so your point?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> ur maxilla is nothing special. Especially ur upper maxilla, its quite recessed (negative orbital vector too)
> your lower maxilla protrudes, and thats called prognathism. niggers have that
> View attachment 991287


that is a terrible drawing

some other guy made a better maxilla drawing on that same pic but this shit looks like u have parkinsons


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Imagine being literal skeleton tier 14 BMI and still not having any facial definition. My condolences OP.


I mog him on that legendary god of looksmax?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> How does he have a negative orbital vector?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> But generally guys with good maxilla have wide zygo and angular zygos like this guy as example
> 
> And the zygos being the widest part of the face is a good indicator


I have wide zygos for sure but maybe not projected i don't know tho since i'm not lean


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> I mog him on that legendary god of looksmax?


PSL-wise, yes. My condolences OP, but your maxilla is def a bit recessed, just not a ton compared to the rest of your face.

But IRL he mogs you cause JBW, so it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I have wide zygos for sure but maybe not projected i don't know tho since i'm not lean


That's the funny part, wide zygos project even high bf


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> PSL-wise, yes. My condolences OP, but your maxilla is def a bit recessed, just not a ton compared to the rest of your face.
> 
> But IRL he mogs you cause JBW, so it's over.


He's virgin bigdiccjim


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 16, 2021)

Maxilla is literally the key part of the face


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Imagine being literal skeleton tier 14 BMI and still not having any facial definition.


u look like a melted pancake wtf are you even talking about

your only cope is being 6'7'' if that's even true anyway


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I have wide zygos for sure but maybe not projected i don't know tho since i'm not lean


not lean at 56kg


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> u look like a melted pancake wtf are you even talking about
> 
> your only cope is being 6'7'' if that's even true anyway
> View attachment 991294


Cheekbones looks very good


----------



## Hozay (Feb 16, 2021)

Your hair looks like shit tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> not lean at 56kg


Auschwitzmaxxing


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> PSL-wise, yes. My condolences OP, but your maxilla is def a bit recessed, just not a ton compared to the rest of your face.
> 
> But IRL he mogs you cause JBW, so it's over.


yeah sure i have a recessed maxilla

borderline retarded even @thecel agrees with me

fuck outta here calling me ''OP'' too who even are you to be that entitled son


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Your hair looks like shit tbh.


True ngl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Maxilla is literally the key part of the face


Extreme cope bro


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> u look like a melted pancake wtf are you even talking about
> 
> your only cope is being 6'7'' if that's even true anyway
> View attachment 991294


Yeah I was chubby in that picture, my eye area is what makes my face goodlooking but you can't see it cause I ain't doxxing myself with it yet.

Also, late puberty and bloat. I can actually apply it to myself, you can't though.


----------



## Hozay (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Terrible and recessed bro i'm crying
> View attachment 991283


Keep your sides like this, but grow the top out, your haircut looks like shit right now


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah sure i have a recessed maxilla
> 
> borderline retarded even @thecel agrees with me
> 
> fuck outta here calling me ''OP'' too who even are you to be that entitled son


@thecel is ricecel and currently coping by claiming maxilla is everything cuz his maxilla is recessed. he thinks its his maxilla and not his small chin, shit eye area and ratios, 5'7" and race that makes him an incel...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> That's the funny part, wide zygos project even high bf


Depends what you mean

From front of the face yeah u can see the curve going to jaw but no like popping out


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> @thecel is ricecel and currently coping by claiming maxilla is everything cuz his maxilla is recessed. he thinks its his maxilla and his small chin, shit eye area and ratios, 5'7" and race that makes him an incel...


I thought he was 5'6''

But regardless it's because he's a full ricecel which just fucked everything up from the start, he could get away with his ratios if he were white

Maybe not the height though


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Keep your sides like this, but grow the top out, your haircut looks like shit right now


I will cut it like that when my top piece grows to in between my eyes

Right now it's just at the eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> @thecel is ricecel and currently coping by claiming maxilla is everything cuz his maxilla is recessed. he thinks its his maxilla and not his small chin, shit eye area and ratios, 5'7" and race that makes him an incel...


He's got crazy when a girl answered him


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> taller chin than you, but u can have a tall chin with a good maxilla so your point?


why do you care so much about chin height

what's next, jacking off thanos thread?


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 991292



Pretty sure that's not how it's measured


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> He's got crazy when a girl answered him


I would too if my oneitis tried to contact me ngl


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I would too if my oneitis tried to contact me ngl


This prove your maxilla is recessed


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> Pretty sure that's not how it's measured


maxilla measurements by Michael J. Fox


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> This prove your maxilla is recessed


what the? what? what?


----------



## thecel (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> @thecel is ricecel and currently coping by claiming maxilla is everything cuz his maxilla is recessed. he thinks its his maxilla and not his small chin, shit eye area and ratios, 5'7" and race that makes him an incel...



I've never said it was _only_ my maxilla. I think my eye area is my worst falio.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> what the? what? what?


If your maxilla was good she would not be ignoring you


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

someone tell me if mine is recessed so i can be sad about more stuff


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> If your maxilla was good she would not be ignoring you


She never got to see my maxilla?


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> someone tell me if mine is recessed so i can be sad about more stuff


Show here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> someone tell me if mine is recessed so i can be sad about more stuff


show side in frankfurt plane


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> why do you care so much about chin height
> 
> what's next, jacking off thanos thread?
> View attachment 991303


wow what a slayer


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> wow what a slayer


dom prettyboy chad combo

god among men


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> dom prettyboy chad combo
> 
> god among men


you've seen cleft chin now get ready for whatever the fuck this is


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> you've seen cleft chin now get ready for whatever the fuck this is


this is

Wrinkled ballsack chin


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Show here


both sides, no faggots mention my hairline


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> both sides, no faggots mention my hairline


you have a projected maxilla

but not in a good way

you have a very weird head shape

looks like a dachshund

and i don't care if you said don't mention it just cage at you and your nw3 diffuse


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

And op bigdiccjim mogs your eye area with easy his eyes makes your eyes look down syndrome tier


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Yeah I was chubby in that picture, my eye area is what makes my face goodlooking but you can't see it cause I ain't doxxing myself with it yet.
> 
> Also, late puberty and bloat. I can actually apply it to myself, you can't though.


i can apply that better than you can though???


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you have a projected maxilla
> 
> but not in a good way
> 
> ...


sounds like some kind of cope but ok, my head shape isn't weird, it's just strong occipital bone Aryan shit. Something you wouldn't understand.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> sounds like some kind of cope but ok, my head shape isn't weird, it's just strong occipital bone Aryan shit. Something you wouldn't understand.


lmao that's a good cope line i'm stealing that


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> And op bigdiccjim mogs your eye area with easy his eyes makes your eyes look down syndrome tier


sure, nigga doesn't even want to show it




meanwhile my eye area literally gets called O'Pry tier
















i haven't seen this nigga's eyes but i already know he can't compete

jack him off somewhere else will ya michael jackson


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i can apply that better than you can though???


You're anorexic and framelet. You should have zygos. But you don't. You're boneless.

That was a pic of me at 18%-20% bodyfat, obviously i'm not Gigachad, so i'm obviously always gonna have a better lower third when lean. You on the other hand are pretty much the skinniest a person can get and not have any health issues.

I'm planning to show some new pics of me now that i'm around 14-15% BF with a thicker neck. Want me to tag you?


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> lmao that's a good cope line i'm stealing that


must be less than 25% black to use.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> must be less than 25% black to use.


my dad literally looks like this




pretty sure i can use that


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my dad literally looks like this
> View attachment 991323
> 
> pretty sure i can use that


So I can only assume your mother is a Blake in that case.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> both sides, no faggots mention my hairline


Your hairline is the problem on your sid profile


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you have a projected maxilla
> 
> but not in a good way
> 
> ...


Go fuck your self I have that too and looks high IQ


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Your hairline is the problem on your sid profile


thats why i said dont mention it.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> thats why i said dont mention it.


His coping with his flat brain, low IQ as fuck


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Go fuck your self I have that too and looks high IQ


I've never met a dumb person with a powerful occiptal bone.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sure, nigga doesn't even want to show it
> View attachment 991316
> 
> meanwhile my eye area literally gets called O'Pry tier
> ...


More squinting


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sure, nigga doesn't even want to show it
> View attachment 991316
> 
> meanwhile my eye area literally gets called O'Pry tier
> ...


Bigdiccjim eyes are gandy tier


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my dad literally looks like this
> View attachment 991323
> 
> pretty sure i can use that


look op, we know why you're here. Someone told you that you should be a model because you look uncanny, and now you're trying tyour hardest to cram as much looksmaxing into your existence in hopes that you will be 6 feet. It's not gonna happen. It didn't happen for me either. It's okay. Your copes are really aggressive right now. It doesn't look good for you. 

You are uncanny, and really fucked up looking.. but it works for you! You're not ugly, just kinda weird looking. You looked better with the short hair also. Don't listen to what she said about the hair.


----------



## Lux (Feb 16, 2021)

If maxilla doesn't matter then why OP frauding it so hard?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sure, nigga doesn't even want to show it
> View attachment 991316
> 
> meanwhile my eye area literally gets called O'Pry tier
> ...


lol, tbh yours aren't bad, they're just really wide set.

Meanwhile, mine are god tier and literally kept me from being trully ugly back when I had a recessed lower third.

Your's are like O'pry's, mine are like Gigachad's. 

I have better medial canthus, better eyebrows, better undereye support, better almond shape, and much better eye color than yours.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You're anorexic and framelet. You should have zygos. But you don't. You're boneless.
> 
> That was a pic of me at 18%-20% bodyfat, obviously i'm not Gigachad, so i'm obviously always gonna have a better lower third when lean. You on the other hand are pretty much the skinniest a person can get and not have any health issues.
> 
> I'm planning to show some new pics of me now that i'm around 14-15% BF with a thicker neck. Want me to tag you?


I do actually have zygos already. That they don't pop out is something else, it's called bloat.

Had them for a long time and was even self aware about them before i discovered PSL and found out what they were

Here i am 11 years old, you can see the transition from zygos to jaw




They are wide, maybe not protruding since i don't know yet, but they're there. 
I still have them, too.





I'm obviously not boneless either, you can tell i have a good jaw.








I'm just bloated. Is it peculair for a person to have a lot of fat storage in their face but very little around the rest of their body? Sure, of course, but it exists. I'm not the only one, first one, or will be the last one. It's genetic and age-related.

Anyways, tag me all you want


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Bronze8 said:


> If maxilla doesn't matter then why OP frauding it so hard?


hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> lol, tbh yours aren't bad, they're just really wide set.
> 
> Meanwhile, mine are god tier and literally kept me from being trully ugly back when I had a recessed lower third.
> 
> ...


hmm interesting. never seen anyone claim better eyebrows than me, or better almond shape.

anywas my eye colour is green as you can see in this old picture




what's yours


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> look op, we know why you're here. Someone told you that you should be a model because you look uncanny, and now you're trying tyour hardest to cram as much looksmaxing into your existence in hopes that you will be 6 feet. It's not gonna happen. It didn't happen for me either. It's okay. Your copes are really aggressive right now. It doesn't look good for you.
> 
> You are uncanny, and really fucked up looking.. but it works for you! You're not ugly, just kinda weird looking. You looked better with the short hair also. Don't listen to what she said about the hair.


that was some majorly oddly specifc projection

anyways, don't call me ''OP'' people who've been here know who i am nobody knows who or what the fuck you are so please

but that sounded bad i'm here for you if you need help regardless


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> hmm interesting. never seen anyone claim better eyebrows than me, or better almond shape.
> 
> anywas my eye colour is green as you can see in this old picture
> View attachment 991355
> ...


White


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> White


Your eye colour is white?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Your eye colour is white?


@BIGDICCJIM that shit is sus i need to see that


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Your eye colour is white?





RODEBLUR said:


> @BIGDICCJIM that shit is sus i need to see that


No jfl, just really light blue. But cause my hair is almost black it looks even lighter.

Sorry, but from experiences, I don't really trust you enough yet to send you my eye area yet, but to give you an idea:

This shape (with better undereye support):






And this eye color:





*EDIT*: Fixed the second image, something went wrong with the file.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> No jfl, just really light blue. But cause my hair is almost black it looks even lighter.
> 
> Sorry, but from experiences, I don't really trust you enough yet to send you my eye area yet, but to give you an idea:
> 
> ...


i would say some shit like oh well i'm not that type of guy i'd never do that i've never done that you can trust me or whatever some shit but it ain't like it's gonna suddenly make you change your mind since you don't know about that so i'm not gonna bother

but seeing from those pics looks like you've got a good shape, like mine but just a better medial canthus really

but that colour looks like cataracts i don't see the attractiveness in that though

and imagining that on this face is just weird to me idk


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i would say some shit like oh well i'm not that type of guy i'd never do that i've never done that you can trust me or whatever some shit but it ain't like it's gonna suddenly make you change your mind since you don't know about that so i'm not gonna bother
> 
> but seeing from those pics looks like you've got a good shape, like mine but just a better medial canthus really
> 
> ...


Yes, i'm a chubby ethnic in that pic. I mog your brows and lashes, don't cope around that.

Chubby ethnics with light eyes, let alone ice blue eyes are very rare.

Problem? I'm currently leanmaxxing.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Yes, i'm a chubby ethnic in that pic.
> 
> Chubby ethnics with light eyes, let alone ice blue eyes are very rare.
> 
> Problem? I'm currently leanmaxxing.


you said you were 18% in that thread

and you look really boneless in the pic

18% isn't a lot, not really enough to get called ''fat'' more like skinnyfat




this guy is 18% bodyfat in the left, and you can see he still has a jaw
and after his leaning you can see it pop out

and sure those type of eyes are rare but i still don't know what the fuck they're like to judge lol i have to brb using imagination on that shit lmfao


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> that was some majorly oddly specifc projection
> 
> anyways, don't call me ''OP'' people who've been here know who i am nobody knows who or what the fuck you are so please
> 
> but that sounded bad i'm here for you if you need help regardless


imagine having as many posts as you have in as short a timeframe.
also imagine thinking you're special because hypothetically people know of you on an obscure incel forum
also imagine saying what you said with that ratio. 
couldn't be me op, couldnt be me.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you said you were 18% in that thread
> 
> and you look really boneless in the pic
> 
> ...


Yeah, as you can clearly see, my chin is my worst feature.

Much like you (apparently, cause I still think you're LARPing), I also had delayed puberty and a bunch of shit which made my lower third worse. I'm still developing.

If I had a longer chin and I was 10% bodyfat, I would be Chad instead of prettyboy. I hope. That's why gotta make sure I reach my full potential and get mogger cheekbones before I do my picture update.

Plus, aren't you like 5% BF? It seems like I mog you at everything.


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 16, 2021)

i think u have a recessed maxilla


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> imagine having as many posts as you have in as short a timeframe.
> also imagine thinking you're special because hypothetically people know of you on an obscure incel forum
> also imagine saying what you said with that ratio.
> couldn't be me op, couldnt be me.


it was much worse before actually i left in august and wasn't here for months after

i had 6,5k posts at the time

also, i don't care about being ''special'', if you knew a little something about life you'd know that the best thing is to be normal, not special. you need to aim to be normal

hypothetically too just lol i literally have a 20 page thread about me and you just have a dog shaped head that your parents gave you now that couldn't be me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> i think u have a recessed maxilla


you're a greycel you don't even know what a maxilla is yet sit down please


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Plus, aren't you like 5% BF? It seems like I mog you at everything.


----------



## sensen (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> it was much worse before actually i left in august and wasn't here for months after
> 
> i had 6,5k posts at the time
> 
> ...


imagine being a literal child who hasn't made it all the way through puberty and trying to give a man life advice on an incel forum. Kid, get the fuck over yourself. How haven't you been bullied off of here yet? Christ


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 16, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 991402


No srsly, tell me your BF and I will never bother you again with your facial bloat.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 16, 2021)

sensen said:


> imagine being a literal child who hasn't made it all the way through puberty and trying to give a man life advice on an incel forum. Kid, get the fuck over yourself. How haven't you been bullied off of here yet? Christ


you don't look like a man




you look like an underpaid 19 year old with a major in gender studies that wants to sell me a soy latte at starbucks


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> No srsly, tell me your BF and I will never bother you again with your facial bloat.


i don't know???? bruh


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you're a greycel you don't even know what a maxilla is yet sit down please


im fine with being a greycel im just glad my maxilla isn’t recessed like yours


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you're a greycel you don't even know what a maxilla is yet sit down please


you look like a literal fucking quadroon gremlin. Nobody gives a fuck that you have a post that got 20 pages. If you measure your human worth based on this forum, you're a huge faggot. You have 8000 something posts in less than a year. I've been here far longer and have 1/7th the posts, and a far better ratio than you. That's because you're a faggot, and I'm not op


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> im fine with being a greycel im just glad my maxilla isn’t recessed like yours


hahaha, i'm sure you have a better maxilla than me bro


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you don't look like a man
> View attachment 991406
> 
> you look like an underpaid 19 year old with a major in gender studies that wants to sell me a soy latte at starbucks


I was 17 there and already slayed like 20 hoes. Thanks tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> you look like a literal fucking quadroon gremlin. Nobody gives a fuck that you have a post that got 20 pages. If you measure your human worth based on this forum, you're a huge faggot. You have 8000 something posts in less than a year. I've been here far longer and have 1/7th the posts, and a far better ratio than you. That's because you're a faggot, and I'm not op


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't know???? bruh


Ok, but either way i'm gonna believe you and I really really REALLY hope I get to see your mogger cheekbones back soon.


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 991410


mog battle then you little queer. Me at 17 vs you. I'd obviously smoke you.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Ok, but either way i'm gonna believe you and I really really REALLY hope I get to see your mogger cheekbones back soon.


late pubertycels mature at 19 so it might be a while


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> mog battle then you little queer. Me at 17 vs you. I'd obviously smoke you.


i don't care enough you're the most insignificant guy i've met on here so far, i would be disrespecting myself to do that


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't care enough you're the most insignificant guy i've met on here so far, i would be disrespecting myself to do that


You literally have more posts than reacts. You are not the person who's able to say that. That's like the most basic rule of this site; if you have a negative ratio, you're a fucking faggot and annoying and gay and should get off of here and develop a personality.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> You literally have more posts than reacts. You are not the person who's able to say that. That's like the most basic rule of this site; if you have a negative ratio, you're a fucking faggot and annoying and gay and should get off of here and develop a personality.


How to see that?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> You literally have more posts than reacts. You are not the person who's able to say that. That's like the most basic rule of this site; if you have a negative ratio, you're a fucking faggot and annoying and gay and should get off of here and develop a personality.


oh i'm sorry i don't have enough internet points to satisfy this random ass user i've never encountered or heard of before

fuck off will ya


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> How to see that?


 
Senhor Cabrito​ 
Zephir​ 

Joined Dec 21, 2020 * Posts 6,355 Reputation 7,604 * Time online 30d 11h 29m


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> How to see that?


posts/reputation

you're good King


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> oh i'm sorry i don't have enough internet points to satisfy this random ass user i've never encountered or heard of before
> 
> fuck off will ya


You care enough to talk about your significance on this random site, but don't care enough to not look like a faggot with your ratio?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> You care enough to talk about your significance on this random site, but don't care enough to not look like a faggot with your ratio?


no, i really don't care about internet points sorry

reminds me of reddit, ''thanks for the gold kind stranger'' rofl


----------



## sensen (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> no, i really don't care about internet points sorry
> 
> reminds me of reddit, ''thanks for the gold kind stranger'' rofl


i cant wait til this pandemic shit is over so you can go back to school and stop using your angst online


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> i cant wait til this pandemic shit is over so you can go back to school and stop using your angst online


i haven't gone to school for a long time now rofl at your projection


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

sensen said:


> posts/reputation
> 
> you're good King


Best greycel ever


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 17, 2021)

Is this based off our conversation yesterday lol?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Is this based off our conversation yesterday lol?


No? I don't remember any conversation with you?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No? I don't remember any conversation with you?


you literally told me maxilla is cope yesterday


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> you literally told me maxilla is cope yesterday


Well i still stand by that argument and i guess i'm spreading it to the masses now instead of just you


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Well i still stand by that argument and i guess i'm spreading it to the masses now instead of just you


Maxilla isnt cope your maxilla looks weird like kinda slanted plus your long mandible give you a triangle shape


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Maxilla isnt cope your maxilla looks weird like kinda slanted plus your long mandible give you a triangle shape


Didn't understand and maxilla is still cope


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Didn't understand and maxilla is still cope


I guess recessed maxilla is ideal asain men are ideal


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Feb 17, 2021)

thecel said:


> Forward growth + bad cheekbones > flat face + good cheekbones


True, I have good cheekbones but flat face but my side profile is ugly even with my beard. Without my beard I'm straight truecel. I'd trade in anything to have more forward maxilla without surgery


----------



## Benjibanks (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


So I shouldn’t do anything about mine?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Benjibanks said:


> So I shouldn’t do anything about mine?


No. Maxillas are completely useless. If your side is shit it's due to other reasons


----------



## Benjibanks (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No. Maxillas are completely useless. If your side is shit it's due to other reasons


I’m posting a picture. Everyone tells me it’s maxilla around here and I even had a max fac suggest doing a double jaw for me. Believe me if there’s something else wrong itll be cheaper for me to fix lol.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Benjibanks said:


> I’m posting a picture. Everyone tells me it’s maxilla around here and I even had a max fac suggest doing a double jaw for me. Believe me if there’s something else wrong itll be cheaper for me to fix lol.


you have an extremely weird eye area, too much of a nose bridge for your browridge and a bad neurocranium. You have a massive harmony problem


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

with less forward grow you would look noticable more ugly. just because you dont get any pussy doesnt mean forward growth is unimportant.

what kind of argumentation is that anyway? thats like you saying to a guy in a wheelchair two functioning legs are unimportant to get girls. The proof - you have two functioning legs but you still dont get pussy. ergo two functioning legs are useless to get pussy.

also im pretty sure that if i asked you to post pictures of good looking guys with recessed maxillas and side profiles you will post guys with actually cranofacial normal maxillas which wont fit into the official and medical definition of an recessed maxilla.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> with less forward grow you would look noticable more ugly. just because you dont get any pussy doesnt mean forward growth is unimportant.
> 
> what kind of argumentation is that anyway? thats like you saying to a guy in a wheelchair two functioning legs are unimportant to get girls. The proof - you have two functioning legs but you still dont get pussy. ergo two functioning legs are useless to get pussy.


what?

bro my argument was maxilla doesn't matter, like at all, my primary reasoning for this wasn't because i have it and don't slay, that was just so i could avoid the ''cope because urs is recessed'' comment, it's because every good looking guy ever has a bad maxilla. irl chads have bad maxillas hollywood celebrities have bad maxilla it's just entirely miniscule to having a good face


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

your thought process
*focuses on one feature*
*ignores every other features making you look like niggershit*

"well x feature is cope I'm a virgin waah"


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> your thought process
> *focuses on one feature*
> **ignores every other features making you look like niggershit**
> 
> "well x feature is cope I'm a virgin waah"


Which?


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> what?
> 
> bro my argument was maxilla doesn't matter, like at all, my primary reasoning for this wasn't because i have it and don't slay, that was just so i could avoid the ''cope because urs is recessed'' comment, it's because every good looking guy ever has a bad maxilla. irl chads have bad maxillas hollywood celebrities have bad maxilla it's just entirely miniscule to having a good face


yo post examples. im pretty sure your definition of a recessed maxilla is way different to what surgeons and official medical standards consider a recessed maxilla

which will make your whole argumentation invalid.

cant wait for you to say people like lachowski, brad pitt or jon kortajarena have a recessed maxilla.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Which?


you want me to go into detail? anyway, my argument is that your logic is flawed. maxilla is important. using your limited anecdote means nothing


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> you want me to go into detail? anyway, my argument is that your logic is flawed. maxilla is important. using your limited anecdote means nothing


limited anecdote? if you read further than the first line you'd see how i mentioned that every irl chad has a ''bad maxilla'' every tiktok prettyboy with a good side profile has a ''recessed maxilla''


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> your thought process
> *focuses on one feature*
> *ignores every other features making you look like niggershit*
> 
> "well x feature is cope I'm a virgin waah"


This happens a lot, people overrated and underrated a lot of things


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> limited anecdote? if you read further than the first line you'd see how i mentioned that every irl chad has a ''bad maxilla'' every tiktok prettyboy with a good side profile has a ''recessed maxilla''


brb imagining cuz no pics. you probably don't even know what a recessed maxilla is anyway


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 17, 2021)

Maxilla is very important


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

guys don't get lefort 3, 2,1 it doesn't matter. because some 17 year old retard without a concise argument says so


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> brb imagining cuz no pics. you probably don't even know what a recessed maxilla is anyway


i've literally been here before you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Maxilla is very important


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Cope


How?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 17, 2021)

spark said:


> keep crying for this gigachad
> View attachment 991274
> View attachment 991275
> View attachment 991276
> View attachment 991277


life must be nice looking like this


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> guys don't get lefort 3, 2,1 it doesn't matter. because some 17 year old retard without a concise argument says so


Well he says forward growth doesn't looks good on him


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i've literally been here before you


and you still don't know shit. I've been on these types of forums for 2 years now. I know every piss shit argument you'll use


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> life must be nice looking like this


well yeah it's called modeling


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Well he says forward growth doesn't looks good on him


had a stroke trying to read that


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> and you still don't know shit. I've been on these types of forums for 2 years now. I know every piss shit argument you'll use


sure tell me big boy


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> well yeah it's called modeling


That would explain the asymmetrical face


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sure tell me big boy


it's always this logic. "if I have good thing and still inkwell then it's not importnt!!". nothing is everything. everything is circumstantial and nothing is universally applicable. you've been on this Earth 17 years and can't grasp simple concepts. it's over for you mentally and physically. bye


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> limited anecdote? if you read further than the first line you'd see how i mentioned that every irl chad has a ''bad maxilla'' every tiktok prettyboy with a good side profile has a ''recessed maxilla''


if there are so many it shouldnt be a problem for you to post at least 3


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

here is the medical definition of an recessed maxilla by the way 






Just a daily reminder how you tell if your maxilla is recessed


If your SNA-Angle is less than 82 degree its time to visit your local maxfac if you dont have a proper x ray of your skull:




lookism.net


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> it's always this logic. "if I have good thing and still inkwell then it's not importnt!!". nothing is everything. everything is circumstantial and nothing is universally applicable. you've been on this Earth 17 years and can't grasp simple concepts. it's over for you mentally and physically. bye


High IQ


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> if there are so many it shouldnt be a problem for you to post at least 3




































just look up ''hot side profile'' or anything similar literally all of them have a subpar maxilla


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> here is the medical definition of an recessed maxilla by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put ''recessed'' between apostrophes every time, because i didn't mean actualy medical recession, but the shit people here call ''recessed''. Like Lachowski's side profile for example


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 991532
> View attachment 991531
> View attachment 991533
> View attachment 991536
> ...


are you retarded or just trolling?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> are you retarded or just trolling?


ah yes, the classic ''comeback'' when you've got nothing to say


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I put ''recessed'' between apostrophes every time, because i didn't mean actualy medical recession, but the shit people here call ''recessed''. Like Lachowski's side profile for example


oh okay then makes it different then - because of your posted examples none fullfill the definition of an actual recessed maxilla, except maybe that famous youtuber


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> ah yes, the classic ''comeback'' when you've got nothing to say







you really think that is a recessed maxilla


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> you really think that is a recessed maxilla


Same maxilla as Lachowski who gets told he has a recessed maxilla all the time here.




Other guy's nose just projects more


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

Benjibanks said:


> I’m posting a picture. Everyone tells me it’s maxilla around here and I even had a max fac suggest doing a double jaw for me. Believe me if there’s something else wrong itll be cheaper for me to fix lol.


just compare your maxilla to what op considers as recessed maxilla (or rather what he says some people on this forum considers recessed)




















hint: you are not in the samw catogery


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Same maxilla as Lachowski who gets told he has a recessed maxilla all the time here.
> View attachment 991557
> 
> Other guy's nose just projects more


ye neither lachowski nor that guy are even close to maxillary recession (like what medical standards considers recession)

the definition of a recessed maxilla on this forum is simply not right then


----------



## Benjibanks (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> just compare your maxilla to what op considers as recessed maxilla (or rather what he says some people on this forum considers recessed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look the thing is maxilla doesn’t have to be extremely projected especially the upper jaw. Just has to not be recessed where it looks like your mouth is sucking in which is what mine looks like unfortunately.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> just compare your maxilla to what op considers as recessed maxilla (or rather what he says some people on this forum considers recessed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those first 2 are the same maxilla lol, add a maxillary triangle you'll see

they just have much, MUCH better side profiles because drumroll *every other feature on their fucking face except maxilla*


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> those first 2 are the same maxilla lol, add a maxillary triangle you'll see
> 
> they just have much, MUCH better side profiles because drumroll *every other feature on their fucking face except maxilla*


im sorry but i have to disagree. read the thread on .net. its a completely different category


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> im sorry but i have to disagree. read the thread on .net. its a completely different category


make a maxillary triangle on both of them


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> make a maxillary triangle on both of them


read the thread on .net where they quote actual jaw surgery books on the matter.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

next up:

can we stop talking about ugly faces?
can we stop talking about height?
can we stop talking about pheno?
can we stop talking?


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


Good point , the main thing that makes a man attractive is dimorphism. For example there’s guys with sub optimal jaw growth but because they have so much raw bone mass in their chin and jaw they still look good.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> Good point , the main thing that makes a man attractive is dimorphism. For example there’s guys with sub optimal jaw growth but because they have so much raw bone mass in their chin and jaw they still look good.


indeed


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


i only look slithly good cause of my maxilla, take your super copium outta here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> i only look slithly good cause of my maxilla, take your super copium outta here


copium would mean it would work as an advantage to make me feel better

how is it cope if by arguing this it makes it worse for me since i have a projected maxilla?


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> copium would mean it would work as an advantage to make me feel better
> 
> how is it cope if by arguing this it makes it worse for me since i have a projected maxilla?


lmao you are right
u do need to cope with maxilla them, i already do this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> lmao you are right
> u do need to cope with maxilla them, i already do this


indeed and i think that's bull bro maxilla is a completely useless trait stop the cope


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 17, 2021)

its not bro, look at my avi. and yours. the only think that dont make our faces look flat and bloated is the univenness and shadows that the maxilla gives us. it also gives the impression of bigger cheeckbones, even tough yours is lower them mine it also shows


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> its not bro, look at my avi. and yours. the only think that dont make our faces look flat and bloated is the univenness and shadows that the maxilla gives us. it also gives the impression of bigger cheeckbones, even tough yours is lower them mine it also shows


of course giga chad does not need no damn maxilla, but for us subhumans is pretty useful tbf


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> its not bro, look at my avi. and yours. the only think that dont make our faces look flat and bloated is the univenness and shadows that the maxilla gives us. it also gives the impression of bigger cheeckbones, even tough yours is lower them mine it also shows


my face looks flat and bloated from the front tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> of course giga chad does not need no damn maxilla, but for us subhumans is pretty useful tbf


perhaps but the cutoff is really at high tier normie

then you don't need maxilla


----------



## Sviken (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> just look up ''hot side profile'' or anything similar literally all of them have a subpar maxilla


PSL has got it wrong. It's not the maxilla (albeit it plays a part) that plays a role in your attractiveness, it's the prominent, high cheekbones that build your face. They are responsible for giving you
1. under eye support
2. narrower eyes
3. hollow cheeks
Which is literally everything that makes a person good looking. Asians are panfaced subhumans not because of their maxilla, it's because of their zygomatic bones that give them the bloated, panfaced look. Inb4: BUT CHICO










Chico might not have the most prominent cheekbones, but it is in the absolute perfect place to give him the Chad look. Very rarely you'll find a good person without strong zygomatic bone support.

That's not to say the maxilla is not important, but a maxilla can just be as flat as anything and it isn't really a requirement to being good looking since most models have less than ideal maxilla and most people that have a "great" maxilla more often than not look uncanny and not exactly good looking. Look at OP, his maxilla is perfect, but the absence of the prominent cheekbones give him a boneless, negroid look:


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my face looks flat and bloated from the front tho


it doesnt, just shave your gay nigga little mustache pls for gods ake
and stop smiling, if u dont smile u dont look like a fat cheecked pimp


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> PSL has got it wrong. It's not the maxilla (albeit it plays a part) that plays a role in your attractiveness, it's the prominent, high cheekbones that build your face. They are responsible for giving you
> 1. under eye support
> 2. narrower eyes
> 3. hollow cheeks
> ...


Another fail


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> it doesnt, just shave your gay nigga little mustache pls for gods ake
> and stop smiling, if u dont smile u dont look like a fat cheecked pimp


i look bad and bloated smiling or not bro


----------



## Sviken (Feb 17, 2021)

I forgot to give the best example of what i'm saying - Meeks. He has a rope-tier side profile:





But from the front he looks godly:




Despite his obvious "bad" PSL features, he has all the right features. Care to guess why?


RODEBLUR said:


> Another fail
> View attachment 991711


Your cheekbones are absolutely atrocious. I don't know what you're trying to prove with that picture. Take a good side and front profile pic, with good lighting.


----------



## Sviken (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i look bad and bloated smiling or not bro
> View attachment 991714


You look bloated because your cheekbones don't exist. They're low set, subhuman tier. I'm not exactly sure if it is the bloat or not, but they also appear to be non-existent at all ,but that may be due to bf %. What's your bf?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> I forgot to give the best example of what i'm saying - Meeks. He has a rope-tier side profile:
> View attachment 991705
> 
> But from the front he looks godly:
> ...


meeks has a good maxilla, bad example

also that's cope and you know it

my cheekbones are just fine and people have said it's good before from that very picture, i've even had noticeable cheekbones when i was 11




your point sucks too


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> You look bloated because your cheekbones don't exist. They're low set, subhuman tier. I'm not exactly sure if it is the bloat or not, but they also appear to be non-existent at all ,but that may be due to bf %. What's your bf?


they exist bro get real rofl

don't know the bf 

and people have told me i have medium/high set cheekbones


----------



## Sviken (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> meeks has a good maxilla, bad example
> 
> also that's cope and you know it
> 
> ...










Make a comparison. Would you honestly say your cheekbone is prominent? Really? You can't be this blind.


RODEBLUR said:


> they exist bro get real rofl
> 
> don't know the bf
> 
> and people have told me i have medium/high set cheekbones








Take a look at this and place yourself.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> View attachment 991731
> View attachment 991734
> 
> Make a comparison. Would you honestly say your cheekbone is prominent? Really? You can't be this blind.
> ...


i was 11 in that picture so a better comparison would be to this




(couldn't find a better angle for him at a similar age)

i also never claimed i had prominent cheekbones. only that i had them. laterally. you can see the difference between zygo and jaw, that's a curve

from your drawing i can see you meant cheekbones that popped out, i will need to be lean for that to happen but i'm bloated

plus i would say none of them on that chart because they all have abs and i don't at least not very noticeable

that guy is muscle + fat

i'm just a very small amount of fat and no muscle


----------



## Sviken (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i was 11 in that picture so a better comparison would be to this
> View attachment 991747
> 
> (couldn't find a better angle for him at a similar age)
> ...


That's why the first thing you have to do is lose the bloat and get to 12-14% in order to actually gauge your face. Right now, I admit, I might be wrong. You do seem to have strong undereye support so that would suggest you have some cheekbone support, but as I said - it's hard to gauge when it comes to high bodyfat because it obscures so many facial features, it's insane. But if this:




Doesn't pop out for you when you get lean, then I got some bad news:


----------



## LebenistneHure (Feb 17, 2021)

If you're a KHHV and that's you in your profile, sorry to break it to you, it's not your looks, it's autism most likely. Work on becoming more socially adept.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Feb 17, 2021)

Shit thread retard. The reason you dont get girls is because you are a 5'3 twink, your side profile is great


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> I forgot to give the best example of what i'm saying - Meeks. He has a rope-tier side profile:
> View attachment 991705
> 
> But from the front he looks godly:
> ...


if he has a rope tier side profile its over for this whole forum


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> That's why the first thing you have to do is lose the bloat and get to 12-14% in order to actually gauge your face. Right now, I admit, I might be wrong. You do seem to have strong undereye support so that would suggest you have some cheekbone support, but as I said - it's hard to gauge when it comes to high bodyfat because it obscures so many facial features, it's insane. But if this:
> View attachment 991757
> 
> Doesn't pop out for you when you get lean, then I got some bad news:
> View attachment 991764


he said hes 56kg at 175 cm so I doubt he's not that low already tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 17, 2021)

Not maxilla, but total face forward growth is important.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2021)

So it will help you cope? JFL


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 17, 2021)

Yours is too forward grown, of course it looks bad. Still, not as repulsive as the flatfaced slopeless look of death.


----------



## homo_faber (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> I forgot to give the best example of what i'm saying - Meeks. He has a rope-tier side profile:
> View attachment 991705
> 
> But from the front he looks godly:
> ...


do you even know where the maxilla is? how has meeks a bit maxilla..this forum...


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

Sviken said:


> That's why the first thing you have to do is lose the bloat and get to 12-14% in order to actually gauge your face. Right now, I admit, I might be wrong. You do seem to have strong undereye support so that would suggest you have some cheekbone support, but as I said - it's hard to gauge when it comes to high bodyfat because it obscures so many facial features, it's insane. But if this:
> View attachment 991757
> 
> Doesn't pop out for you when you get lean, then I got some bad news:
> View attachment 991764


I'm high bf and me cheekbones pop out more, probably because they are high set


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 991532
> View attachment 991531
> View attachment 991533
> View attachment 991536
> ...



just because they dont have freaky barret forward growth doesnt mean theyre reccesed, all of these maxillas are above average and upward grown


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 17, 2021)

you need change your hair cut.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> just because they dont have freaky barret forward growth doesnt mean theyre reccesed, all of these maxillas are above average and upward grown


not above average but average

idfk what you mean by ''upward growth'' but whatever

average maxillas at best


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> not above average but average
> 
> idfk what you mean by ''upward growth'' but whatever
> 
> average maxillas at best


Ccw rotated with 0 downward growth and good zygo positioning and undereyes
How is that an avg maxilla


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 17, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Ccw rotated with 0 downward growth and good zygo positioning and undereyes
> How is that an avg maxilla


Because the maxillary triangle is very narrow


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Because the maxillary triangle is very narrow


Quality of Maxilla is not entirely forward growth


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 17, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Your hair looks like shit tbh.


The barbershops here havent been open since December.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 17, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> No jfl, just really light blue. But cause my hair is almost black it looks even lighter.
> 
> Sorry, but from experiences, I don't really trust you enough yet to send you my eye area yet, but to give you an idea:
> 
> ...


There is no way you have a better eye area than atesh salih


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 17, 2021)

I mean there are some truth in you comment. Too much Maxilla growth can make your side look like a Dog. Its need to be balanced. Too much of some features growth is always failo. bUT maxilla is definitely not cope... People with flat faces looks more unattractive.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 2, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you said you were 18% in that thread
> 
> and you look really boneless in the pic
> 
> ...


it's also about fat distribution. He got chad genetics for that. Look at his good frame. Real skinny fats are subhuman recessed


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 21, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> a recessed maxilla is bad because is usally comes with
> 1 weak chin
> 2 no cheekbones
> 3 narrow face
> ...


so if i have a strong chin, good cheekbones, fwhr of around 2 and no scleral show then recessed maxilla shouldn't be a problem, right?


----------



## Benjibanks (Apr 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


I’ve been getting told that I look shit solely because of maxilla. Saving up for surgery for it now. But if it’s not important than what would you say my looks issues are?


----------



## Benjibanks (Apr 21, 2021)

Deleted member 5746 said:


> 1 no
> 2 not necessarily
> 3 narrow face isnt bad
> 4 low fwhr isnt bad
> ...


That’s my issue. I don’t look I unmasculine per se but it looks stupid having the middle of your face sunk in and the fat distribution is fucked this giving a baby face instead of ‘youthful’ look which again fucks yo any ‘masculine’ look I might otherwise have from my brow ridge being prominent


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 21, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> so if i have a strong chin, good cheekbones, fwhr of around 2 and no scleral show then recessed maxilla shouldn't be a problem, right?


No shit
Recessed maxilla only matters because it usually comes with those down sides, buy you would need to be Uber recessed to get all the things mentioned


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 21, 2021)

Just head tilt and pretend you're forward grown theory.

Also, just because you're still ugly as shit doesn't make forward growth cope. Kill yourself hammerhead shark built ass boy


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 21, 2022)

Humblebraging piece of manlet shit. Just already kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 18340 (Mar 21, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally the most useless feature in all of PSL
> 
> View attachment 991259
> 
> ...


Jeremy Meeks has a recessed maxilla


----------

